# Converting a .PNG to a .JEF



## kozmicsky (Jan 31, 2013)

I am having a heck of a hard time trying to convert a .PNG to a .JEF

It is for my personal logo, and I would like to be able to pass it on to my seamstress to sew into some material for me.

Are there any free tools out there to help with this task? GIMP? I also have Wilcom Truesizer by that isn't helping with a .PNG 

Thanks!


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Have you looked at Embird?

Even with the right tool, you'll need to do some work. A .PNG is just an image, but a .JEF provides instructions to a sewing machine. It's not the same thing as converting one image format to another.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if Truesizer is a digitizer that is needed to create a Janome jef file.
You could use Gimp (or any other viewer/editor) to convert the png to a bmp that's the format needed by the Janome "Easy Import" or "Customizer" Digitizer.
What Janome Machine do you have ????

Can you attach your png here ????


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Noyb said:


> I'm not sure if Truesizer is a digitizer that is needed to create a Janome jef file.


It isn't, Jay, you are correct. It will let you do some resizing and density adjustments on an existing stitch file and can convert a stitch file to other stitch file formats but it's only a very small subset of Wilcom's full digitizing application.


----------

